# Ihre kostenfreie Softwarelizenz für S7-Datensicherung



## Gerhard Bäurle (16 November 2006)

Guten Tag,

jetzt haben Sie noch einen Grund mehr, die SPS/
IPC/DRIVES 2006 in Nürnberg zu besuchen:





Details dazu finden Sie hier. Es kostet 
Sie nichts, außer ein paar Minuten Zeit zum 
Ausfüllen des Registrierungsformulares.





Viele Grüße

Gerhard Bäurle


----------



## Oberchefe (17 November 2006)

Ich habe eine Frage zu dieser Backup/Restore Software. Haben die gesicherten Bausteine einen Bezug zu meinem (vorhandenen Offline-) Projekt, sprich was passiert mit meinen Symbolen/Kommentaren?


----------



## Rainer Hönle (17 November 2006)

Oberchefe schrieb:


> Ich habe eine Frage zu dieser Backup/Restore Software. Haben die gesicherten Bausteine einen Bezug zu meinem (vorhandenen Offline-) Projekt, sprich was passiert mit meinen Symbolen/Kommentaren?


Es passiert das gleiche, wie wenn man mit der Original-Software einen AG-Abzug macht. D.h. wenn man in ein bestehendes Projekt schreibt, können die Kommentare passen, müssen aber nicht zwangsläufig. Bei Sicherung in ein neues Projekt sind keine Kommentare vorhanden. 
Ziel der Software ist es, eine Datensicherung einfach durchzuführen, damit man im Crashfall den möglichst letzten Stand sehr schnell wieder zum Laufen bringt.


----------

